# Has anyone found a Boggle-type game for the Fire?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I keep looking for a Boggle-type game for the Fire, but haven't found anything with more than one or two reviewer stars.  Anyone find anything close?  Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the one I got, but I've only played it by myself, I don't know if it is for more than 1 person or not. It's ok..not the best, not the worst.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I have Word Boggle,too, and enjoy it as a "low stress" word game as it is not timed.  Another game you might try is Wordoid which is more like Boggle in the sense that it is timed and when you make a word the letters change.


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

I have Wordoid and like it.  I'd recommend giving it a try.  Similar to boggle, but the letters changing adds an interesting twist.  I'd still like to find an actual "Boggle" game (I'd like something with a timed option) so I'll be interested in hearing other responses.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

What about Dropwords?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 for Wordoid...fun and addicting.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

If you can find an APK for it to sideload, WordzUp (link goes to the app on the Android Marketplace to illustrate what it looks like) was one that I played the crap out of on my phone. For a stretch of 2 months, I played more of that than I used my phone for "phone related" things.

So addicting.


----------

